

All digitalocean.com droplets are down - propercoil

They had serious downtime for the past two days and now all servers are down
======
slyv
My droplet has been working fine in NY. There was an email earlier today about
a problem detected and expected, intermittent downtime for tonight. Not sure
if that is related.

------
phaus
They sent me an email stating that they are performing critical maintenance on
core routers at both locations.

------
fr0stycr4ck
my droplet in New York 1 has been up and reachable since i booted it up 2
months ago.

~~~
propercoil
speaking with support now. they say they have a major issues going on that
effects most droplets

------
typicalrunt
Mine has had 100% uptime during this outage. The issues are probably spotty.

